# Has anyone experienced this with AC?



## sugargalaxy (Apr 10, 2014)

Warning: This may sound weird. (Please, no rude comments.) But I was wondering, have you ever felt like the animals in any AC game were there for you more than actual humans? Because I have. Especially when I first started playing. I first started playing in the third grade. It was WW. At the time, I was getting bullied, and it was just getting really bad. My friends stopped talking to me. So in a sense, the animals were my actual friends. (As stupid and absurd as it may sound.) They never "deserted" me or "left" me. I believe it's the one of the reasons why I've become so attached to the series. I started to develop a "bond" with them. It's also the reason why I was so excited for CF to come out when I was in the sixth grade, as that was when the bullying became extreme. Of course I have gotten over the fact that I was bullied, but for some reason, other than the observation I made, I have always been attached to this game. So all this being said, have you experienced this or something like this? Lol, I sound crazy.


----------



## English (Apr 11, 2014)

Nah, I can definitely understand where you're coming from! <3

I've only been playing Animal Crossing since New Leaf came out, but I went through a pretty rough patch while transitioning into a new University this past fall, and it was super-nice to know that I could always retreat to my bunk, fire up New Leaf, and have friendly faces waiting for me. ^^ I'd say you don't sound crazy at all!


----------



## Uffe (Apr 11, 2014)

Sounds like what the average American would do when he or she was bullied. They'd go read comics and read as the bad guys got punished for what they did. Of course, in your case, this has no punishment involved, unless you count telling Isabelle to scold the villagers as punishment. I do get attached to the villagers, that's for sure. It's not really based on a tier list, either. So when you get to your game, it's all apart of acceptance. I had first played Animal Crossing way back on the GameCube. I saw it in a Nintendo magazine and really liked how it looked, so I rented it. I was stuck on it from day to night, and then went to bed. I ended up waking up at 2 am and playing it again. I never owned Wild World, but I did get the other two.


----------



## undadac (Apr 11, 2014)

My homies lol


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 11, 2014)

I think animal crossing is honestly a good relax time. It's supposed to help you through hard times with a really nice atmosphere.
I first got city folk when it first came out. (That was maybe..four years ago? Maybe more...) and i loved it to death. Thats actually why one of my dreamies is peggy, even though shes not very popular. Peggy was my best friend in game and had her house right next to Opals and mine. Except i hated Opal with a PASSION. She was such a jerk to me so to get her back i would change her catchphrase to things like "IM A JERKFACE!". Imagine the look of horror on my face as one of my other beloved original villagers, Rosie, began to say it too XD
But i actually would play the game with my friends. My best friend at the time would play the game with me and eventually got it herself. I remember we would always talk about the blue pig in our town making flirty comments at us XD but i do get what you're saying because even when that friend left me, my villagers were still there （＾∇＾）
I dont think its the best to shut the world out for the villagers, but i think you can still create bonds with them (⌒▽⌒)


----------



## Titi (Apr 11, 2014)

I totally understand.
Although I can't relate to your particular situation I have a bond with them too.
I mean, who ever said that we could only get attached to tangible living organisms?
I don't see the problem in getting attached to virtual entities, even if they're just a program so what? 
As long as they give you the comfort you need and you enjoy their company that's all that matters. 

Our society is so involved with technology now that it's absurd to deny that it's possible to feel attachment for digital content.


----------



## milktea (Apr 11, 2014)

what I love about animal crossing is that it's so mellow, I feel like I'm in a studio ghibli movie ;w;

everything's so simple and nothing's stressful there, biggest problems would probably be wilting flowers or another lazy villager fell asleep on a stump!
Animal Crossing's like a nice vacation out in the country with fun, loony locals.


----------



## MageFace (Apr 12, 2014)

Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon have always been special to me because they provide a stress free area. Books, movies and other games are fun but they usually produce conflicting emotions and while they do provide a fun place they also produce stress. Sometimes I just want to go chat with my villagers or farm. It's a good way to get away from people irl who are rude or uncaring.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 12, 2014)

Not strange at all, for me when I was in elementary school, Mario was my 'friend', so to speak. I kept to myself a lot as a kid, so I clung to books and video games. You don't sound crazy at all, I'm pretty sure 98% of the human population take comfort in some similar form. I was introduced to Animal Crossing only recently, but I see the emotional appeal and can relate to some degree. Nintendo seems to be very good at providing comfort through their games.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 12, 2014)

In animal crossing its all good

Grab a hot drink and watch as an adorable lazy sits on a couch and sleeps


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2014)

I've definitely had that feeling. The villagers in New Leaf are more lovable than ever, lol.


----------



## kite (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't have any nostalgic memories with AC yet. But I like my cranky Fang because he sent me nice letters, saying that I shouldn't be moping and that he'd listen to anything lol. So I thought, "Aww, that's nice." Other than that, I don't have any particularly notable attachments when I wind down from a long day.


----------



## SuperSparky1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I understand how you feel.  I never had that many friends, and I never really spend time with them outside of school, in person at least.  Anyways, I feel like my animals are kinda like how I like my friends to be, wanting to come over, always being there for me, etc.  I had grown a bond on my animals.  It was really hard resetting knowing that I'd lose my bonds with my villagers.  It's like getting rid of all your friends! D:  But I know we'll meet again... once I get my new town...


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

I understand but no this never happened to me


----------



## Sin (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, I understand!! I mean, I consider them to be my friends too, hehe. Since I play NL a lot it's like I've got a bond with them. Not to mention, when Pekoe was in my town, she sent me letters constantly, calling me her friend, and they were genuinely really cute letters. I sent some back from time to time, and then she'd send me more with gifts attached. Also, it's kinda silly, sometimes villagers say things that make you go "whaaaat" because it's almost like they know what's going on outside the game. Idk how to explain that but my spouse's villagers have said some things to it that were very strange about the two of us, lol.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think that's weird or anything.  I think it's actually a really interesting aspect of the game. It draws you into a fantasy world, and you feel a part of it somehow. I think it's nice that you're open and imaginative enough to let yourself get carried away like that. I'm sorry you were bullied, that really sucks. But you sound like my kind of peeps. ;D


----------



## Baumren (Apr 18, 2014)

It's not weird at all, those cute and weird lil animals totally do get under our skin <3


----------



## Kashuei (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree...Because in AC, the villagers will talk to you no matter how many times you go up to them, unlike in real life where people won't reply if they don't like you, or would rather talk to someone else...
I dont know what he is called in the English version, but I felt really guilty when I didnt donate my fossil to the owl character in the museum for the first time...


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 19, 2014)

I've felt this way too sometimes, when I'm upset or something I just open my 3DS and Animal Crossing New Leaf is already on.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Apr 19, 2014)

This isn't weird at all!
I always grow a close bond with my beloved villagers.


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 19, 2014)

They never filled the place of real friends for me, but these cartoon animals honestly feel real sometimes. (Especially in the GC version... I was best friends with some villagers and the sworn nemesis of others... I wish I could feel close to my villagers like I did when I was a kid :[ )


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

My Animal Crossing town has always been a place of solace for me. It's nice to be able to log in when I'm feeling stressed and have an entire town full of animals that look up to me for guidance and friendship and support.

Sometimes, their dialogue and their letters come just at the right time and help me to come to terms with issues I'm facing at that moment in real life. I really appreciate that.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 28, 2014)

Totally utterly agree with almost everything that's been said in this thread so far. I think it's come from almost a life time getting to know these personalities, always knowing in the back of your mind that if absolutely nothing else there's always these adorable, caring little creatures in a fantasy world of your making to come back to.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 1, 2014)

There's all kinds of friends, OP. All kinds of friends.


----------



## Senpai (May 1, 2014)

Haha I remember in GC Monique and Olivia were in my town and they were the RUDEST CATS EVER. I hated them so much when I was young lol


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

I see where you're coming from, but for myself, not especially. Though I guess I have gotten pretty attached to my town in general.


----------



## Caius (May 2, 2014)

Not... really no.


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

Cent said:


> Not... really no.



I've experienced this on TBT. I'm so attached to u bby.


----------

